# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Where do i start?



## waterlynch (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi there folks. Well, it's been one year since I inherited my first tank, and now I have three fully functional planted tanks, one 20 gallon, one 10, and one 5 gallon. My next project is going to be a planted 54 gallon corner bow-front, and i was thinking of taking on the challenge of raising discus. I was wondering if anyone could suggest some good research starting points, plants for the tank, set-up hints, tank-mates, etc. i picked up the "Back to Nature: Guide go Discus" book by **** Au but That's all i've lloked at so far. I will be starting this project within the next month.... I'm also looking for a good place to get six or eight young discus from, preferably with the potential of getting a breeding pair out of the batch....do you have to get the same "strains" to breed discus, or can they breed between strains (say Pigeon Blood and Red turquoise cross, for example)?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

im not a discus expert, but i have done some reading on them.

from what i've read 8 discus may be too many for your 54. also, if you want to breed them, you will need to set up a tank to transfer the pregnant mom discus into. i wanted to breed discus for a while, but it didn't seem worth it in the end. most people say not to mix and match discus when breeding because the babies will be like mutts and have worse value.

i hope i helped some. if you have any more questions just ask and i can try to look them up in one of my discus books.


----------

